# Aargh, much nonsence passes for "humanitarian aid"



## Pergamum (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is a good email from a friend here illustrating how good intentions are not enough and how many community development programs actually perpetuate evil actions, local greed, patterns of laziness, etc. Churches are also guilty of initiating and proppping up some of these unhelpful programs.

Please make sure any donations or support you are sending overseas is actuallly helping and not hurting:



> The latest development project here in Bok is paying people $100 for 3 feet by 3feet of rocks stacked on top of each other to make a fence in their own front yards.
> 
> This “promotes cleanliness and instills pride” and probably 10 other really good sounding outcomes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 6, 2012)

There is also a big aid organization here in Papua putting up satellites all over (for cell phone and internet access). 

I just had a co-workers come and tell me that the bigest use of the internet is not education but accessing western p0rn. 

Yes, we are really doing a LOT of good with Western AID!

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------


----------



## sevenzedek (Mar 6, 2012)

That's messed up!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 6, 2012)

Churches also give in unwise ways, too:

-We just had a group from another island come in and feel pity for the locals here and want to dump a lot of their used clothes here (to cloth the naked native). I have 3 huge bags of used clothes in my storage room now, but the evangelists sent by local churches here still go without monthly support (If it were not for my giving of personal support of my closest co-worker Jimmy, a practice I try to avoid and for which I think is unhealthy, his yearly income last year would have come to exactly ZERO - yet there is perhaps 100kg of free clothes here).

This creates a begger mentality and also, as church-groups come in/give out stuff/snap photos, it gives churches a false view of what missions should be. Also, we had 2 or 3 village fights last year due to real or perceived inequalities in the distribution of the free stuff.


-

Do your churches go and pass out free stuff to Third Worlders as part of your mission budget? Do those poor Africans REALLY need your help to build them a nice church building? Maybe it is time to review what you are doing for missions.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 7, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> There is also a big aid organization here in Papua putting up satellites all over (for cell phone and internet access).
> 
> I just had a co-workers come and tell me that the bigest use of the internet is not education but accessing western p0rn.
> 
> Yes, we are really doing a LOT of good with Western AID!




What idiots. 

Wouldn't clean water and access to health care and supplies make for a better use of that money? (of course the telecom companies have no interest in such things)


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is an example of a sustainable project led by locals and done for primarily spiritual benefits (bible school student scholarships and translation costs):

TandTfamily: Yulianus and his source of income

If anyone would like to help Yulianus and his people translate the bible, let me know.


----------



## KSon (Mar 16, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> Here is an example of a sustainable project led by locals and done for primarily spiritual benefits (bible school student scholarships and translation costs):
> 
> TandTfamily: Yulianus and his source of income
> 
> If anyone would like to help Yulianus and his people translate the bible, let me know.



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 16, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> Churches also give in unwise ways, too:
> 
> -We just had a group from another island come in and feel pity for the locals here and want to dump a lot of their used clothes here (to cloth the naked native). I have 3 huge bags of used clothes in my storage room now, but the evangelists sent by local churches here still go without monthly support (If it were not for my giving of personal support of my closest co-worker Jimmy, a practice I try to avoid and for which I think is unhealthy, his yearly income last year would have come to exactly ZERO - yet there is perhaps 100kg of free clothes here).
> 
> ...



I've said before that one of the best humanitarian things a mission can do (aside from the gospel) is teach people how to become independent and self-sufficient.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a clarification: 

My plea above:



> If anyone would like to help Yulianus and his people translate the bible, let me know.



Was primarily a plea for maybe someone here to come and work with Yuli or help him translate. A plea for personnel. I appreciate prayers and also monetary support, but the BIG need that far surpasses all other needs is committed long-term personnel. God bless you guys.


----------

